# Tipps für Stellen zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede



## PhilvanKamp (14. Juni 2012)

Servus Anglerboard!

Wollte euch mal nach ein paar Tipps für gute Gewässer und gute Stellen in dem Gebiet zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede fragen, also alles in Grenznähe zwischen Oedingen und Ahaus auf der deutschen Seite (hoffe man versteht was ich hier schreibe |supergri).
Momentan fahre ich mit zwei Freunden relativ regelmäßig zur "Slingebeek" ganz kurz hinter Winterswijk, was uns soweit auch ganz gut gefällt, nur man will ja auch mal was anderes ausprobieren .
Da wir drei uns eher als "Allroundangler" beschreiben würden, liegt also auch kein Zielfisch fest. Meist sind wir auf der Pirsch nach Hecht, Karpfen, Barsche, Zander...also alles dabei.
Am liebsten wären uns Flüsse, Kanäle, Bäche, etc. da wir nicht so die See-Angler sind. Aber wenn wer gute Seen kennt, haben wir nichts gegen Tipps .

Hab auch schon eine menge Zeit vor google-Maps gesessen, allerdings sind wir zeitlich sehr beschränkt (meist nur Sonntags ein paar Stunden Zeit) und es ist immer schade, wenn das ausgewählte Gewässer sich als Flop herausstellt, deswegen die Frage hier nach Tipps.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!

Mfg,

der Phil |wavey:


----------



## ehrwien (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Stellen zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede*

war früher im WHV De Karper, die haben wohl noch 3 Teiche, De Puls, Kolk Meddo und Kloosterveld. Keine Fließgewässer und ich kann auch nichts zum heutigen Bestand sagen, aber fällt halt genau in euer Suchgebiet.
Früher jedenfalls hab ich häufiger am Kloosterveld gesessen, weil unser Campingplatz quasi direkt um die Ecke war. Dort war guter Bestand an Weißfisch und Barsch, aber nicht so groß. Hecht, Aal und Karpfen war wohl auch drin, aber habe ich damals selbst nicht gefangen. Dafür aber auch mal n paar Stichlinge  von dem Gewässer einmal über die Straße, sind viele kleinere Teiche, die zum Campingplatz gehör(t)en, wo man auch Tageskarten kriegt. Dort habe ich auch mal ein paar Schleien erwischt.
Puls war damals DAS Karpfengewässer der niederländischen Vereinsmitglieder, war immer gut besucht, Ufer befestigt usw.
Kolk Meddo sah da schon anders aus, viel natürlicher, grüner. Dort hab ich wohl als kleiner Junge meinen ersten Karpfen rausgeholt.
Bilder zu den Gewässern kannste dir unter obigem Link ja mal anschaun.

Ansonsten gabs da noch nen größeren See, der auch als Badegewässer beliebt war, den Hilgelo.

Zu Fließgewässern kann ich leider nix sagen |wavey:


----------



## ttemming (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Stellen zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede*

Hey Phil, 
viele Fließgewässer gibt es zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede nicht... aber die Berkel ist nen gutes Gewässer wo eigentlich fast alle Fische zu fangen sind. Sonst bietet sich noch der Twente Kanal an. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## snoopi86 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Stellen zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede*

hey hallo guten tag. habe mal eine frage. an den aufgeführten gewässern puls .kolk meddo und kloosterveld darf man dort auch einfach angeln mit vispas des vios enschede den habe ich nämlich?  und noch eine frage ob ihr mir sagen könnt wo genau die slingebeek ist? danke


----------



## HAPE-1909 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Stellen zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede*



snoopi86 schrieb:


> hey hallo guten tag. habe mal eine frage. an den aufgeführten gewässern puls .kolk meddo und kloosterveld darf man dort auch einfach angeln mit vispas des vios enschede den habe ich nämlich?  und noch eine frage ob ihr mir sagen könnt wo genau die slingebeek ist? danke




Nein, darfst du nicht.
Soweit ich weiß, sind das die Vereinsgewässer des "de Karper Winterswijk" - also nur für die Vereinsmitglieder dort.
War damals auch der Grund, warum ich dort in den Verein eingetreten bin, da sie alle sehr grenznah sind.


----------



## snoopi86 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Stellen zwischen Winterswijk und Enschede*

ok danke schade sehen sehr gut aus


----------

